# Problem with new items on the site



## marcel (Sep 7, 2010)

Since a few weeks I see not the latest Canonrumors on the site and I have to to the bottom of the page an click on "Grab our RSS Feed" to see the latest items.

This is in Firefox and IE.


----------



## marcel (Sep 10, 2010)

Since a few day's the main page is in sync again with the RSS feed.

Thanks, Marcel


----------

